# How to change ui control menu's text?



## kevinlee87 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi

I want to change font size and font color in the ui control menu

How can I achieve this with KSP?

Thanks in advance...



on init
declare ui_menu $Preset
add_menu_item($Preset, "Default",0) 
add_menu_item($Preset, "Preset", 1)
end on


----------



## d.healey (Dec 15, 2013)

set_control_par(get_ui_id($Preset), $CONTROL_PAR_FONT_TYPE, 5)

You have a choice of fonts 0 to 24, I have put in 5 as an example. You cannot change the colour and font separately unfortunately, they are fixed by Kontakt. - see pages 48 & 115 of the K4 KSP reference manual for more info.


----------



## kevinlee87 (Dec 15, 2013)

Thank you! You've helped me immensely...


----------



## jdawg (Dec 15, 2013)

WAIT, so you can actually change the font and highlight colour in the menus drop down? Or is it always stuck to that yellow highlight it is in most libraries?

o=? o=? o=?


----------



## mk282 (Dec 15, 2013)

No, you cannot change the font or any colors of the dropdown WINDOW itself.


----------



## d.healey (Dec 15, 2013)

jdawg @ Sun Dec 15 said:


> WAIT, so you can actually change the font and highlight colour in the menus drop down? Or is it always stuck to that yellow highlight it is in most libraries?
> 
> o=? o=? o=?




```
on init
  declare ui_menu $mnu_test1
  set_control_par(get_ui_id($mnu_test1),$CONTROL_PAR_POS_X,0)
  set_control_par(get_ui_id($mnu_test1),$CONTROL_PAR_FONT_TYPE,0)
  declare ui_menu $mnu_test2
  set_control_par(get_ui_id($mnu_test2),$CONTROL_PAR_POS_X,150)
  set_control_par(get_ui_id($mnu_test2),$CONTROL_PAR_FONT_TYPE,5)
  declare ui_menu $mnu_test3
  set_control_par(get_ui_id($mnu_test3),$CONTROL_PAR_POS_X,300)
  set_control_par(get_ui_id($mnu_test3),$CONTROL_PAR_FONT_TYPE,20)
  declare $i
  $i := 0
  while ($i<=10)
    add_menu_item($mnu_test1,"Test1",$i)
    add_menu_item($mnu_test2,"Test2",$i)
    add_menu_item($mnu_test3,"Test3",$i)
    inc($i)
  end while
end on
```


----------



## mk282 (Dec 15, 2013)

That's not what jdawg is asking, though 

He's asking about the color of text and highlight of the window AFTER you click the dropdown menu.

At least that's what I gathered... :D


----------



## d.healey (Dec 16, 2013)

mk282 @ Mon Dec 16 said:


> That's not what jdawg is asking, though
> 
> He's asking about the color of text and highlight of the window AFTER you click the dropdown menu.
> 
> At least that's what I gathered... :D



Yes, I was providing a demonstration to back-up what you had said with a visual


----------



## Flintpope (Nov 23, 2020)

This just stopped me tearing my hair out any more


----------

